# Malawi hap youngsters



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots!! I especially like the 4th one.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I see you put a nice shiney blue face in there for me.


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

*Yeah ...*

No doubt nice. In the 4th pic, there appears to be a syno. petricola that's much smaller than the hap.

Any aggression problems against such a small catfish? 

I have some small petricolas that I've been afraid to put in with larger pea****s and electric yellows ... though the size difference is less than I see in your pic.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

I have 12 Petricola in there from 2-3" in size, I added them recently from another setup. They were in with adult yellow labs and lithobates up to 4-5" of size with no problems. Petricola seem to be ignored for the most part, actually seen a couple of the bigger ones nip at the cichlids. But not often.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Are you reffering to Oto. Lithobates? If so do you have any pics of those?


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Yep, Otopharynx Lithobates Zimbawe Rock. I took those pics a few days ago, him and the Yellow labs were both spawning with their females after a water change the day before. Unfortunately he got a chunk taken out of his caudal fin during the water change. I was planning to show him at a upcoming club event too, since he had nice grown out fins. :-(


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Orbital said:


> I have 12 Petricola in there from 2-3" in size, I added them recently from another setup. They were in with adult yellow labs and lithobates up to 4-5" of size with no problems. Petricola seem to be ignored for the most part, actually seen a couple of the bigger ones nip at the cichlids. But not often.


Thanks Orb. The petricolas are fast becoming my favorite catfish. Even at their small size, they're gaining enough confidence to explore all areas of their tank during the day.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

They are GORGEOUS!!!! I love the solid blue one.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

What is the pic of the last one? Hap Ahli? Or is that an Oto. Lithobates "Mumbo Is."?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

nice pictures, but i'm not a cichlid person


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Its a Iceberg Fryeri, still pretty young about 3.5-4" on the male. the female I got with him is around 2.5"


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

fishboy said:


> nice pictures, but i'm not a cichlid person


You don't know what you're missing. :mrgreen: Ever since I started keeping these Malawians, nothing else really perks my attention, other then my Synodontis species.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Aww i love how big their eyes are!


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I am with Orbital, ever since starting with Africans, nothing but Angelfish (I have kept a few before) even spark an interest to me. How could you pass up the most beautiful and colorful freshwater (riftlake) fish out there?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I pass them up because I don't have the room or money for a big enough tank for them. Unless they fit in a 20 gallon. 


Beautiful fish, Orbital!!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice fish!


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Lydia said:


> I pass them up because I don't have the room or money for a big enough tank for them. Unless they fit in a 20 gallon.
> 
> 
> Beautiful fish, Orbital!!



Nope, 20 gallons isn't much to work with. Might be abel to do some shelldwellers. Not much options with with Malawians since they all get decent sized for the most part or are too aggressive for that much space.


----------

